

Never get another marketing email again - kine
http://blog.zackshapiro.com/never-get-another-marketing-email-again

======
danmaz74
This way you're going to receive only the real spam (that doesn't give a damn
about any CAN-SPAM act) and stop all the legitimate newsletters you could
easily unsubscribe from... not to mention false positives that just talk about
"unsubscribe" for any reason.

------
jamestanderson
The false positives this would generate, in my opinion, outweigh any benefit
of having such a filter. I'd rather manually unsubscribe from marketing
emails, since, as the author says, the "unsubscribe" functionality is so
prevalent.

------
MrDOS
What, and throw out any legitimate e-mail that contains the word
“unsubscribe”? Seems a little heavy-handed to me.

~~~
kine
I see your point. There are of course false positives but this approach
removes a lot of unwanted crap from your inbox instantly

~~~
scrrr
Yeah and to check for false positives I have to go through the spam again.

------
yannyu
Good idea on the face of it, but do Gmail filters let you create exceptions?
There are plenty of useful emails that also have "unsubscribe" in the body.

------
betterunix
A bayesian filter is probably sufficient to do this, and will probably do a
better job in terms of false positives.

------
alexhancock
This would catch a lot of things I wouldn't want to block. It doesn't seem
like a great solution to me.

------
StacyC
I'm OK with some false positives because I think there will be very few in my
case. And I can check the Junk folder once in a while to see if there's
anything I want to keep. I like it.

------
qeorge
I've had this enabled for about 2 months, and its been nothing short of
amazing. (picked it up from an HN thread somewhere). Cannot recommend this
highly enough.

Yes, there's the occasional false positive, but its surprisingly rare. I pop
into my "Unsubscribes" folder every few days to make sure nothing is caught,
just like my Spam folder. If there's a false positive, I make a new rule in
Outlook.

Seriously, try it. You'll be surprised how nice it is, like a clean apartment.

------
mvkel
Sweet, I'll be sure to change our marketing missives to say "remove
subscription"!

~~~
kine
Hah, there you go. I'll update my filter accordingly.

------
ph33t
so if i do this, every list server that i subscribe to will be junked because
normally have unsubscribe info in them ...

------
orangethirty
Won't work with black hat email marketers.

~~~
ctdonath
Speaking of which: any suggestions on ending the deluge of likely black-hat
spam? Shrinking hoses, Russian brides, plenty of other crap which darn near
screams "if you hit 'unsubscribe' we'll know we have a live one and send you
more!"

~~~
orangethirty
I wish I knew. (:

------
rrhoover
Clever :)

